# AEW have sort of wasted the biggest match in the wrestling industry haven't they?



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

lol


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:heston


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> lol


I don't think you can get much more low effort than this OP.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lmaooooo


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> I don't think you can get much more low effort than this OP.


If only they hadn't screwed up this match, then perhaps they could have generated record ticket demand for All Out, and sold out their first three TV shows.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So you lost that much time of your life to write this ?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Offer constructive criticism and try to improve a product you're rooting for

Or blindly praise early successes, ignore early failures and watch the whole shit go TNA in 3 years :draper2

If you're satisfied with the presentation of their FIRST world champion being a 50 year old WWE wrestler and their two biggest stars being midcard... Good for you. 

Right now AEW is boring me and that's worrying


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

NJPW Moxley and AEW Moxley are two different people. NJPW Moxley was for him to have great matches and have fun. Do his thing, this is his "vacation" per say. AEW Moxley is already shown as sadistic and violent. He main evented their 2nd PPV show in a brutal main event, and didnt look out of place. Jon Moxley is fine.

Also in NJPW no one is more important than Okada, he is champion, he beat Naito and he beat Ishii, 2 household names. His time in New Japan is coming to a close anyway, so if you expected a whole lot, that is on you OP.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Good post, and I see you're a Juice fan, so catch some green rep. 

I can't talk about Omega, since I'm not following his NJPW run, but I can say you're right about Moxley, BUT. They have all the time in the world to build this match in the future. They'll just use this first match as an addition to the build. They need big matches for that show, so there's really no surprise here. 

I'll give you that Moxley NJPW run is not that impressive considering he's only wrestled non-stars. But I've seen somewhere that his contract with NJPW is going through that next Wrestle Kingdom show, and that is not happening until 2020, so... he very well could wrestle Okada, Kenta, Ibushi and others. He wrestled Shota only as a storyline thing to basically recruit him. And his match with Janella... well it was a great match imo, and they wanted him on the show, who else could he wrestle? They threw him in the Omega program next, because they want him to be relevant and to work with their top stars. AEW I mean. But NJPW doesn't care about that, he's not on their roster, so again, no surprise here. I don't know what you're really expecting. When AEW starts, then let's wait how things will play out and then judge. I think it's too earily to judge now. Mox is gonna do great, I fully believe that. He needs to beat Omega right now to challenge Jericho for the title. Then they'll build a rematch with Omega, only now for the title, like it's a match of the century.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

People overestimate how much WWE celebrity value matters in NJPW. It matters a little but not to the degree people think. Many wrestling fans in Japan don't watch WWE--to Japanese fans, NJPW is the top wrestling promotion, not the WWE. In the weekly Japan wrestling magazines, WWE news is often little more than a side blurb.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

All Out sold out, AEWDC sold out, AEW Boston Sold out, AEW Philadelphia sold out. 

Kenny Omega isn't a North American star. Notice you also refer to him as Ambrose because that was his widely known persona/name. He partially needs to re-establish himself as Jon Moxley as well. 

Moxley didn't want to sign exclusively with AEW right away after leaving corporate WWE. Moxley signed with NJPW for a run. There he has lost to Jay White and Juice Robinson already once and likely will drop his title to him in the next month. 

Moxley coming in was never a sure thing - he could have re-signed, that is where the smart money would have been. The plan was Omega vs PAC initially. 

We're still getting Moxley vs Omega. It sold the PPV for me. I look forward to Omega v. Moxley II and III and IV over the next few years. 

AEW has ran three shows - no television since Moxley signed. Double or Nothing, Fyterfest and Fight for The Fallen. Moxley couldn't even be at one because of the G1.

I think Moxley is to blame with his NJPW stint, but who knows if he would have signed with AEW if they tried to prevent that. He didn't want to be locked down and being told what to do again. 

Moxley vs Omega could only have been a proper dream match if Kenny had re-signed with Japan and Mox still did his excursion. You could put that in the Dome. If Ambrose re-signed with WWE and Omega jumped there Ambrose vs Omega would have been a midcard feud and Kenny would be jobbing to Baron Corbin within a month. 

What we're getting now is still damn great. Atmosphere will be crazy. Don't let the perfect become the enemy of the good (or in this case the great).


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Moxley has the pick of the litter in regards to a match for All Out, but Omega was fairly limited in comparison. A massive match is very important to highlight Omega before going into TV, especially since he's doing the job for Moxley.

I think the match works right now because it's important to get wins back on the board for Moxley, and Omega can rebuild and work towards claiming the belt later down the line. Rematches tend to be greater than first time matches too. Look to MMA, where rematches when there's something more on the line than just the belt or a win draw bigger than the first time. Get this match between Omega and Moxley stamped now and when they meet again within the next two years, there''ll be something more on the line than just revenge for the loser but likely gold or championship opportunities.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Too early to say it is wasted. Lets see what is in store for both men after All Out. Bigger things may await both of them. Follow up is key. This match is a huge selling point for All Out right now. It isnt the main event but neither was Cody vs Goldust at DON and that stole the show and was the number 1 thing talked about after the show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> lol





Tilon said:


> I don't think you can get much more low effort than this OP.


l

No, but really ... the critics are already coming out of the woodwork, and this thing is barely off the ground. Can't we just sit back and enjoy this shit for what it is without dissecting every excruciating minute detail of every fucking thing they do?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> If only they hadn't screwed up this match, then perhaps they could have generated record ticket demand for All Out, and sold out their first three TV shows.


You didn't even bother explaining what match or why. That was my point.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Offer constructive criticism and try to improve a product you're rooting for
> 
> Or blindly praise early successes, ignore early failures and watch the whole shit go TNA in 3 years :draper2
> 
> ...


Chris Jericho is still the most known name, by far. He just is, all my friends that have been casual fans immediately know of who Jericho is, when I mention Ambrose, takes a second to remember him.

Yes, Ambrose is massive within the bubble of Wrestling fans, and that main stream appeal can translate when they get on TV, but it hasn't yet. And when they get on TV, and appeal to a larger audience, no one is going to give a shit about what he did in NJPW. The G-1 is great, but you're vastly overestimating how many people watch it in North America(I think they have around 40K subscribers).

And it's not the mid card, you can be of the mindset that "Anything that's not the main event is the mid card", but does that mean Kofi is a mid carder? All those matches Ronda had were mid card matches? etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mox v Kenny is billed as the co-main event


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i will quote jericho on this 
"when you are a new company and you are trying to make the best first impression possible, you give it your all" 
this is what they are doing, all out wouldn't have so much demand without moxley vs omega. it's not wasted, omega and Okada wrestled four times and each times it was more and more of a draw. they have to throw big matches to look big in their beginning. 
we will get omega vs Jericho III , we will get moxley vs omega II and III and IV. and it's going to sell a lot because the story and perspective will be different. 
www did Cena vs rock two years back to back , and the second time it sold even more than the first. nothing is wasted. 
if aew can't make omega vs Mox II and make it exciting then they are the failure. 
as of now, wrestling is a story , and like Reggle said, sometimes its better to just be a fan enjoy instead of playing booker. 

also , no one gives a fuck about what happened in the G1, aew moxley isn't even the same character as NJPW moxley. njpw moxley has shouter is sociable to an extent. so far aew moxley in all his promo and work has been presented as a fucked up sociopath who wants to fucking hurt people. moxley in aew is different than moxlxey in njpw, the company isn't the same, he isn't presented in the same way. 
I would even say, in Njpw he is Dean Ambrose who left the wwe. in aew he is one of the poster boy and a chaotic bastard. 
and people can complain all they want, y2J is a draw, he can still go in the ring like a bastard and he is a monster on the mic. thats all they need to establish him as the big time heel and do the title chase.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I stopped reading when you referred him as Dean Ambrose.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Offer constructive criticism and try to improve a product you're rooting for
> 
> Or blindly praise early successes, ignore early failures and watch the whole shit go TNA in 3 years :draper2
> 
> ...


There are things to criticize, for sure, as well as some things that remain to be seen (such as how their product translates to a wider casual audience) - but this ain't it, chief.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

llj said:


> People overestimate how much WWE celebrity value matters in NJPW. It matters a little but not to the degree people think. Many wrestling fans in Japan don't watch WWE--to Japanese fans, NJPW is the top wrestling promotion, not the WWE. In the weekly Japan wrestling magazines, WWE news is often little more than a side blurb.


True. And it´s not lie Dean Ambrose was top top star like a Lesnar or Reigns.
He was more like what Goto is in NJPW and I doubt many WWE fans want him to dominate and be at the very top if he came over for a little run in WWE.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Halifax said:


> True. And it´s not lie Dean Ambrose was top top star like a Lesnar or Reigns.
> He was more like what Goto is in NJPW and I doubt many WWE fans want him to dominate and be at the very top if he came over for a little run in WWE.


And Jericho is a bigger name than Ambrose and even he still didn't quite get the top billing matches either in NJPW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was clearly Dragon Gate that wasted it.

God damn Japanese promotions.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now, I'm biased in the sense that Mox and Omega are my 2 favorite wrestlers (along with Becky Lynch) so to me this does feel like the biggest match AEW can do. And the fact that it's not for the title and the title match is with 2 guys who neither guy feels like the best option....yeah, I get that complaint.

And yes, Mox does not quite have the same amount of buzz he did when he first debuted after a long G1 tour. But the thing this, that was inevitable. Mox wanted to do what he wanted when he left WWE, that means working in NJPW and AEW. NJPW and AEW are 2 very different worlds. NJPW Mox is still presented like a big deal, but they aren't going to put him on a pedestal above all their top guys for the sake of making an AEW match bigger.

And also, you're never going to have the same amount of buzz after your 1st appearance. Everyone's buzz dies down eventually, and it's not like he's Bray Wyatt in WWE right where his appearances are somewhat limited.

So to the high standards you set, and I get it, the buzz was always going to come down given the circumstances. The one thing they could have done is made this the title match, and I do agree it's a more compelling title match.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Fuck Sake AEW haven't even had a TV show yet...

GIVE. IT. TIME.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree Moxley vs Omega should've had bigger stakes. I also don't get why they haven't done more to build it up with the "Road To All Out" videos. Outside of Cody vs Spears they're really haven't been building Moxley vs Omega or Jericho vs Page well


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why you needed to refer to him as Dean Ambrose in this post, everybody on WF knows who Moxley is, you could have called him Mox :lol

And to be fair, with no weekly TV yet, how was AEW supposed to promote Mox vs Omega? They don't really have much going on between Fyter Fest (the last time Mox & Omega interacted) and All Out. I think they did a good job with the brawl at Fyter Fest and I've been enjoying the little promos AEW has been releasing. But there's not really much else they can do without TV to promote it or whatever.

I also don't really want Mox winning the title right off the bat, cos that'll inevitably bring people out of the woodwork moaning about him getting pushed too hard too early blah blah. I think a nice buildup and THEN him winning it would be cool.

Also his New Japan run has no bearing on his AEW run. Not everyone watches New Japan and will even know who he faced there :shrug What did you expect him to do for all those months before All Out? Sit on his butt at home? He's not that kind of person. He's out there wrestling in New Japan and wrestling on the indies, it's cool.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

no matter what these folks do someone will bitch.They booked a good show. They book it one or 2 ways and either one of those someone will have a thought that it dont make sense. You cant win in here.

Its fine its good and it will be great. The roster will continue to grow and the roster will continue to focus on the newer guys.That is what most people are not realizing . Same thing happened when wwf got hot


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Kenny Omega is a nobody.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I agree Moxley vs Omega should've had bigger stakes. I also don't get why they haven't done more to build it up with the "Road To All Out" videos. Outside of Cody vs Spears they're really haven't been building Moxley vs Omega or Jericho vs Page well


I'm hoping it's a case of Mox being in Japan busy with G1 dates. Bucks vs Penta/Fenix ladder match is criminally neglected for promotion as well. We should be done with Rhodes vs Spears on Road to AO vids now hopefully. We have JR sit-down interview with Page coming up on Wednesdays RtAO, so I assume Jericho will get the final say rebuttal in the final installment a week later. 

One problem with production hype is lack of in-ring footage. AEW has one match and then post match attack footage to use for Mox. So basically everything is just spoken promos of what each are going to do to the other. 

We don't even have Moxley's motive for attacking Jericho and Omega. We don't know why he signed with AEW. He was great in the promo he did give on Omega being the phantom mystery doing amazing things in Japan he wants to see for himself. But he attacked Jericho first. 

I think there needs to be a panel presser or fake MMA style weigh in at Starrcast on Friday night to get the combatants face to face before their respective matches.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Once the weekly show comes i think everyone will calm down. Cus we will get proper story telling with what everyone is doing


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> NJPW Moxley and AEW Moxley are two different people. NJPW Moxley was for him to have great matches and have fun. Do his thing, this is his "vacation" per say. AEW Moxley is already shown as sadistic and violent. He main evented their 2nd PPV show in a brutal main event, and didnt look out of place. Jon Moxley is fine.
> 
> Also in NJPW no one is more important than Okada, he is champion, he beat Naito and he beat Ishii, 2 household names. His time in New Japan is coming to a close anyway, so if you expected a whole lot, that is on you OP.


Exactly New Japan and AEW are two totally different companies. Moxley losing in New Japan is no different then Dean Ambrose losing to Drew McIntyre, Elias or even Ec3 before he left WWE.

Plus it's not like he was a jobber in New Japan. He beat Juice won US champion and beat a top guy in Naito. Yes he lost to Jay White, Goto and Juice. But Omega also was US champion and lost to all those guys in New Japan as well.



Facts are just like Moxley lost matches in WWE because he was leaving. Moxley lost matches and wasn't in main event scene. Because he's only part time New Japan guy who's leaving in January. They aren't gonna have him steam through their roster and be gone. If Moxley was full time in New Japan he would be top guy. Fans are smart enough these days to know and understand these things.



llj said:


> And Jericho is a bigger name than Ambrose and even he still didn't quite get the top billing matches either in NJPW.


If Moxley was full time New Japan guy he would be one of their top guys. But their only gonna push him so hard when he's only with the company on and off for 6-7 months. Jericho biggest win was vs Naito and same for Moxley. Unless someone is fully committed to New Japan Gedo only gonna push them so hard.



Halifax said:


> True. And it´s not lie Dean Ambrose was top top star like a Lesnar or Reigns.
> He was more like what Goto is in NJPW and I doubt many WWE fans want him to dominate and be at the very top if he came over for a little run in WWE.


Goto never won New Japan title. Ambrose won title when there was only one World Championship. He wasn't as big as Lesnar or pushed as hard as Reigns. But he was right there with everyone else in the company like Rollins, AJ, Owens etc. Only Reigns main evented more ppvs then him between 14-17. 

Let's keep in mind Ambrose was on his own not involved with Shield stuff for maybe 3 years. During that time he was World Champ and 3 time IC champ. Ambrose didn't always have consistent good booking. But he was also protected in his matches and rarely close clean until he gave his notice.



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> We're all rooting for AEW but this was a massive cock up wasn't it? This thread will be a bit of a wide ranging critique of how AEW has handled it's two most important talent, to their detriment and how it's a really poor way to be getting the promotion off the ground.
> 
> So what match am I referring to, specifically?
> 
> ...


I guess that Hogan/Rock Mania dream match was ruined because it wasn't the main event. It doesn't matter what goes on last. It's what match people remember. Years from now people are gonna remember Omega/Moxley 1 over title match most likely.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Good post, Jericho being the first champ is silly when you think about it.

I like the point you made about them keeping him out of the ring until the match with Omega. It definitely would've maintained a huge mystique around him. I thought I was the only one who felt that way, if I was Mox, I would not have worked a single indy show or NJPW. AEW would be the only place to see me compete.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The match, let alone the PPV, hasn't even happened.

The takes are so hot, you'll get burned.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

How are they midcard? I would prefer it being the title match but calling it a mid-card match is a blatant lie imo.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

It is a little wcw-ish but they are trying to sell ppvs.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Death Rider said:


> How are they midcard? I would prefer it being the title match but calling it a mid-card match is a blatant lie imo.


Lol I know it's the top drawing match on the card. People are ordering that for Moxley/Omega not Jericho/Page. Anyone who wants to see this show and Moxley/Omega match aren't not gonna order it because it's not the main event lol.


In AEW they see it as they have two matches that the crowd is gonna be red hot for. Since people are gonna be going crazy for Moxley/Omega. While they will stay hot for Jericho/Hangman too because they will want to see who the first champion is. So it's smart booking when you look at it this way. 



Yes thought of Moxley/Omega now and day of the show is gonna excite people the most. But when Jericho/Page is going on. People are gonna be super into it just because title on the line. I know most think Jericho is winning. But I could see it go either way. Since we know AEW loves Hangman and want to create their own star. So I wouldn't be surprised at all if Jericho puts him over. Rather then AEW starting with a 48-49 year old Jericho as world champion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

“Biggest match of the wrestling industry”

Well, it’s not, is it.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

First, no they haven’t. They still have: 

Pentagon vs Jericho
Fenix vs Jericho
Pentagon vs Moxley
Fenix vs Moxley
Pentagon vs Cody
Fenix vs Cody

Omega has already fought Pentagon at ALL IN and will face Fenix in AAA soon. PAC hasn’t debuted yet. And there are a number of big signings that could happen in the future.

Second, AEW Moxley is currently different from NJPW Moxley. He’s not as wild in his matches (yet), he hasn’t taken an undering under his wing like he did with Shota Umino in NJPW, and he doesn’t even enter through the crowd for a match. He just gatecrashed Double or Nothing, and had a furniture match featuring barbed wire and thumbtacks with Joey Janela. That’s the extent of his character here.

Third, they both need a rival, and in this feud, there’s also a redemption story in play for both men. Omega lost his last match in Japan, which is important for him as while chasing a storybook ending and winning the belt at Wrestlemania is important in WWE, in Japan it’s important for the champion to defend his crown. And when you look into the history of IWGP Championship defenses at Wrestle Kingdom, Omega is a failure. And then, after a hiatus for a few months, Omega finds himself lagging behind in the win column in AEW.

In the case of Moxley, in spite of his success in WWE, the biggest company in the world, he flamed out even though he wanted to do more. Then, he goes to Japan as a big name, and after starting hot in Japan, he seems like he is a shoe-in to win the most prestigious tournament in Japan in his first go, or at least reach the finals. Instead, the man billing himself as the Death Rider chokes, in a tournament that Omega won in his first try. So, after not having the level of success expected in WWE or Japan, Moxley has to start having success in AEW.

Basically, there are stakes involved for both men in the match even without the AEW Championship on the line. They just haven’t been built up much, if at all.

Fourth, who else can they put the belt on now that doesn’t look like nepotism (see Cody, Bucks, Omega, even Dustin), or makes them look like a small time indy? And since PAC had obligations to Dragon Gate, AEW is left with Page, Jericho, Moxley, Pentagon and Fenix; the latter two who are being used to help bolster the tag division, which is just as important to the company as the singles division. And since Mox didn’t appear on camera for AEW until DoN, that left Page and Jericho.

And finally, you just need that other big match to draw people in to watch, and to give a PPV that double main event feel, especially when you’re starting out like AEW is.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

To be fair AEW in general has been burning through feuds, company has had a hand full of PPVs and Cody has had a different feud each one, he could still be feuding with Dustin and most fans would still be enjoying it, hopefully it calms down when they get on TV or the match ups will get stale fast.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It doesn’t matter what they put on their shows at this point. They are running on WWE fatigue. They are Anything Else Wrestling and people will lap it up for a honeymoon period. Eventually they will have to draw people to their shows based on compelling programs and on their stars, but they can run Stardust vs. Tye Dillinger as a main event and sell tickets right now. 

The deluded ones are the people who claim this is indicative of “quality.” AEW hasn’t run television. No one knows how good or bad that shit is going to be. That should be evident to anyone. 

Mox vs. Omega is fine. It’s a big match for WWE fans and the niche that is pro-AEW. It puts focus on Omega, who people don’t know, by putting him in there with the alleged WWE star (although it’s very possible that people won’t even know Mox when they start watching, because who watches WWE?). Omega can lose and wrestle him again later when he’s “better.” There are ways in and out of everything when you put on proper pro-wrestling. You just need to sell it. This is one of the more pro-wrestling elements to their shows, so it will be fine.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

okay:uwut

Lost in translation you are ffs , trying to be a know it all , just watch it and stop thinking you know it all !! Are you a promoter ? Nope . Are you Understanding how they are doing stuff in AEW ? Nope . Just enjoy this new promotion and stop being a whiner .


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Carter84 said:


> okay<img src="http://i.imgur.com/W1O11PY.gif" border="0" alt="" title="uwut" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Lost in translation you are ffs , trying to be a know it all , just watch it and stop thinking you know it all !! Are you a promoter ? Nope . Are you Understanding how they are doing stuff in AEW ? Nope . Just enjoy this new promotion and stop being a whiner .


Obey. Watch and enjoy. Don’t ask questions.

Ask all the questions you want. Criticize the hell out of them. They’re your entertainment hours. 

People are starting to get self-conscious about their choices, so they’re starting to get pissy with anyone who raises a valid critical point.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Obey. Watch and enjoy. Don’t ask questions.
> 
> Ask all the questions you want. Criticize the hell out of them. They’re your entertainment hours.
> 
> People are starting to get self-conscious about their choices, so they’re starting to get pissy with anyone who raises a valid critical point.


I mean yeah there's always going to be the delusional ones happens in every fanbase none are perfect I have my own problems with AEW but it would probably help if you didn't present your opinions in an arrogant tone or make posts like this in general the non fanboys/girls may take your points more seriously if you presented yourself better (or at least I would can't speak for everyone)

On topic though I can see why people are worried about this match being wasted and I am not the biggest fan of them going to this well when it is in my opinion too early but I do have to wonder how this match is considered midcard outside of the very specific definition of it not being the main event match even though it is very clearly a marquee match of the card used to help bolster it alongside the main event of the first world title match (which is selling itself on what it is rather than it's competitors). I don't think it should happen now but it's clearly being used as a massive main event calibre match to help get buys so the midcard point made in the OP feels strange to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm hoping it's a case of Mox being in Japan busy with G1 dates. Bucks vs Penta/Fenix ladder match is criminally neglected for promotion as well. We should be done with Rhodes vs Spears on Road to AO vids now hopefully. We have JR sit-down interview with Page coming up on Wednesdays RtAO, so I assume Jericho will get the final say rebuttal in the final installment a week later.
> 
> One problem with production hype is lack of in-ring footage. AEW has one match and then post match attack footage to use for Mox. So basically everything is just spoken promos of what each are going to do to the other.
> 
> ...


The Japan stuff surely had something to do with it. But it feels like they probably still could've got something shot someway somehow. But I'm assuming the last few "Road To All Out" will focus heavily on Mox vs Omega, Jericho vs Page, and The Bucks vs Lucha Bros. 




Jman55 said:


> On topic though I can see why people are worried about this match being wasted and I am not the biggest fan of them going to this well when it is in my opinion too early but I do have to wonder how this match is considered midcard outside of the very specific definition of it not being the main event match even though it is very clearly a marquee match of the card used to help bolster it alongside the main event of the first world title match (which is selling itself on what it is rather than it's competitors). I don't think it should happen now but it's clearly being used as a massive main event calibre match to help get buys so the midcard point made in the OP feels strange to me.


While I agree it's not really a midcard match, the mindset that "if its not the main event its the midcard" is consistent with how the majority of fans have been treating these situations. CM Punk and a lot of fans have always made fun of WWE promoting a show as having 2 or more main events. Hell we just seen this mindset with folk saying AJ Styles' year plus title reign didn't really count as he didn't main event every PPV.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> While I agree it's not really a midcard match, the mindset that "if its not the main event its the midcard" is consistent with how the majority of fans have been treating these situations. CM Punk and a lot of fans have always made fun of WWE promoting a show as having 2 or more main events. Hell we just seen this mindset with folk saying AJ Styles' year plus title reign didn't really count as he didn't main event every PPV.


The thing is though I agree with there only being 1 main event on a show and having 2 or more main events isn't a thing that matters there's a difference between that and every match below said main event being a midcard match as this match is fairly clearly not that it's a marquee match between two of their top competitors who are main event caliber. There's a big difference between this and AJ's run where he was the main champion but never even a focus though I do see your point on why people see the same thing given WWE conditioning (Plus I'm hoping the next road to's have some serious promotion for this match as it's gotten criminally low amounts of it given how big of a match it is I'll concede that point)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho is still their most recognizable name to the "general public" good choice for their first champ IMO.

There is money in an actual Omega title chase extended program and saving that for when they are on TV is smart IMO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jman55 said:


> The thing is though I agree with there only being 1 main event on a show and having 2 or more main events isn't a thing that matters there's a difference between that and every match below said main event being a midcard match as this match is fairly clearly not that it's a marquee match between two of their top competitors who are main event caliber. There's a big difference between this and AJ's run where he was the main champion but never even a focus though I do see your point on why people see the same thing given WWE conditioning (Plus I'm hoping the next road to's have some serious promotion for this match as it's gotten criminally low amounts of it given how big of a match it is I'll concede that point)


It's clearly a marquee match, but for whatever reason some are main event or bust. But yeah outside of Cody vs Spears they really half assed building the other 3 big matches on the show. Hopefully they do some serious building the next couple "Road To All Out" episodes.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> While I agree it's not really a midcard match, the mindset that "if its not the main event its the midcard" is consistent with how the majority of fans have been treating these situations. CM Punk and a lot of fans have always made fun of WWE promoting a show as having 2 or more main events. Hell we just seen this mindset with folk saying AJ Styles' year plus title reign didn't really count as he didn't main event every PPV.


I'm kind of in the middle, I don't think you can have more than one main event, but with the exception of the opener matches should be treated as more important as they get closer to the end of the card and I'm of the opinion that a title match should close the show if possible (in AEW I expect that sometimes that will be the tag titles rather than the World Title).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Jericho is still their most recognizable name to the "general public" good choice for their first champ IMO.
> 
> There is money in an actual Omega title chase extended program and saving that for when they are on TV is smart IMO


For me outside of being over that era, it just really comes of weird given their selling point. If a lot of their selling point wasn't about being the revolution and the future and all of that it wouldn't bother me as much.



Matthew Castillo said:


> I'm kind of in the middle, I don't think you can have more than one main event, but with the exception of the opener matches should be treated as more important as they get closer to the end of the card and I'm of the opinion that a title match should close the show if possible (in AEW I expect that sometimes that will be the tag titles rather than the World Title).


I think it really should just be a common sense thing. They could open with Moxley vs Jericho. I still realize it's one of the big matches on the card, but that match placement and pacing is also important.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Omega/Mox is the semi-main. That’s fine placement. What is going to be interesting is whether Jericho/Page can follow it. Jericho is the best worker of the bunch, but he is older and Page is the most green.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Omega/Mox is the semi-main. That’s fine placement. What is going to be interesting is whether Jericho/Page can follow it. Jericho is the best worker of the bunch, but he is older and Page is the most green.


I don't think they can you could tell in that Omega match with how much he had to bump for him (and boy did he) Jericho's age is really starting to catch up with him and I don't see Hangman being anywhere near good enough to pull off what Omega did at Double or Nothing (and I like what I see from Hangman but he ain't that good)

And yeah since the very first title match should absolutely be the main event no questions asked semi main is the perfect position if you are booking Omega/Mox (I feel it's too soon for this match but I can't exactly complain as it should be absolutely awesome and well worth the PPV fee itself)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fight cards have co-main events a lot of the time. Moxley vs Omega is what sells the PPV for me. Take it off and the card isn't nearly as special.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jman55 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Omega/Mox is the semi-main. That’s fine placement. What is going to be interesting is whether Jericho/Page can follow it. Jericho is the best worker of the bunch, but he is older and Page is the most green.
> ...


I think Jericho is smart enough to put together something special. It won’t have the energy of Mox/Omega, nor the stunts, but surely he has got something planned to pull on heartstrings a little.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fight cards have co-main events a lot of the time. Moxley vs Omega is what sells the PPV for me. Take it off and the card isn't nearly as special.


The UFC just had an instance of that where Diaz/Pettis was much more of the main event than Cormier/Stipe.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I think Jericho is smart enough to put together something special. It won’t have the energy of Mox/Omega, nor the stunts, but surely he has got something planned to pull on heartstrings a little.


Jericho absolutely has the brain for it that's not in doubt to me but I don't feel he has the body for it anymore and when the guy opposite him is a Hangman rather than an Omega that is going to be a much bigger problem. (And I like Hangman though I'd have him midcard atm he would be a future main eventer to me but I can't see him being able to carry the action half of the equation even if I do trust Jericho to carry the story aspect) but we'll see there's a lot of things I end up getting proven wrong about and I'd love this to be one of them as the show ending on a high note quality wise is what I want to see.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> For me outside of being over that era, it just really comes of weird given their selling point. If a lot of their selling point wasn't about being the revolution and the future and all of that it wouldn't bother me as much.


I get what you are saying here, but I think letting that "revolution" play out on their TV show works better long-term than having it play out on their 4 PPvs prior to their TV show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Having the biggest match is not because it's two big names that never faced off. That's a dream match. Big time matches are created. Last year at All In the biggest match (for me) on the card was Cody/Aldis for the NWA title. Stories are needed to be told in old to build to a big match. right now the best match with the best build so far is Cody/Spears. To me it seems that Cody realizes that having the best match isn't all about spots and crazy moves but having a story at the center of it that draws the audience in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I get what you are saying here, but I think letting that "revolution" play out on their TV show works better long-term than having it play out on their 4 PPvs prior to their TV show.


I think once TV comes I'll be over it as there will be other shit to focus on. But right now it is a major minor annoyance lol


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

I don't think they wasted the Moxly/Omega feud at all. It's really in it's infancy. This won't be their last match and I'm sure they will have future bouts where the title is on the line.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well there you go....

No more Moxley/Omega so early on.


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

YOU think too much. no wonder u like The Fiend. kid?




Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> We're all rooting for AEW but this was a massive cock up wasn't it? This thread will be a bit of a wide ranging critique of how AEW has handled it's two most important talent, to their detriment and how it's a really poor way to be getting the promotion off the ground.
> 
> So what match am I referring to, specifically?
> 
> ...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, this is summed up now.


----------

